

Ask HN: Hacker trying to create icons for mobile apps. Free icons for your help - pthreads

Help me create icons! I am an iOS developer and I am tired of being unable to find good/reliable graphic designers specifically for creating tool/tab bar icons. So I have decided to do it myself -- learnt Illustrator, bought a Wacom tablet. And I am ready to go. All I need from the hacker community are some ideas for the most commonly needed/used icons in mobile apps. To get started below are some that I have needed in the past. Please add to the list. If you contribute (non-duplicate) you will be eligible for a free icon pack when ready. Thanks a bunch.&#60;p&#62;- map marker
- refresh
- delete
- upload
- download
- compass
- login
- logout
- checkbox (checked, unchecked)
======
mephju
I need a product tag and a shopping bag. Other ecommerce icons are also
welcome.

The biggest problem with icon packs is that they are usually too small. When
they are too small one has 2 options. 1\. Hire someone to make the ones
missing and hope he makes them look like the others 2\. Use multiple icon
packs and have an inconsistent look in your app. 3\. Make them yourself

All 3 options are somewhat bad.

That's just what I hate about them. One pack usually won't suffice for a
mobile app.

~~~
pthreads
That is very useful. How about I take requests and they eventually become part
of the icon pack? Option 1 is the problem I have faced many times and had to
resort to option 3.

------
dangrossman
If you can replicate the 700 icons in Silk, you'd have most people covered.

[http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/previews/index_abc.p...](http://www.famfamfam.com/lab/icons/silk/previews/index_abc.png)

It's really only a few hundred with a lot of them plus relevant
add/delete/edit/unlock/approve variations.

------
coryl
You know what would be really cool is a few basic graphic illustrations of the
pinch/rotate/pan gestures.

So that in your app, you could show the gesture icon and describe what it
does.

~~~
pthreads
Nice.

